# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Acropora sp.?????

## Duarte Alves

Ola a todos :Olá:  


A pouco tempo adquiri uma esta acropora ,e nao sei qual é a sua especie 




Gostava que me ajudassem a descobrir a sua especie

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Duarte

Assim de repente parece uma valida... mas ao mesmo tempo fico com algumas dúvidas.
Vamos esperar

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Olá Duarte
> 
> Assim de repente parece uma valida... mas ao mesmo tempo fico com algumas dúvidas.
> Vamos esperar


Ola Pedro :Olá:  

é possivel que seja mas nao sei :Admirado:  

Sim,vamos esperar por outras opnioes :Whistle:

----------


## Duarte Alves

Bem .... :yb665:  
Parece que esta dificil encontra a especie desta acropora
sera mesmo uma valida?

----------


## Roberto Passos

Olá, acho que não é uma valida. Vc pode tirar uma foto mais próxima dos coralites? Está mais para uma austera ou outra parecida. abraços

----------

